# idea pump



## inkslinger (Aug 13, 2008)

what would be the idea pump flow rate for a 110g tank inline with mazzie ,uv,and hydro heater? or can i get away with a power head to move the water around.
right now i'm using a mag5 pump.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Look to see what the lowest flow rate on the items you want use inline and then use a conister filter or get a rio pump that is rated for the lowest flow rate.

In other words if the UV is max flow rate is 350 and the mazzie is 400 and the hydro heater is 300 than get a pump that is rated for the Hyro Inline Heater as the other would max out the heater flow rate. Hope I made that clean enough


----------

